
Advice for Finding Good Cofounders : Learn to Fight...from Marriage Research - unfoldedorigami
http://www.angriesout.com/couples6.htm
======
Tichy
"The woman who is usually the more submissive partner brings Eighty percent of
complaints up first."

How is bringing up the complaints more submissive? I think it is usually the
women who get their way in relationships...

------
zaidf
Ah I've read about that psychologist and his research in Blink(book). That's a
good book too.

